# General > Literature >  follow the dove now available on ebook

## katarina

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_...dove&x=13&y=14

Now available to down load.  5 star reviews

----------


## katarina

or if you've got an ipad  http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/foll...ign-mpt=uo%3D4

----------


## katarina

It's at a special introductory price of £1.99 for a limited time only.

----------


## kerry9316

I saw your post and as i'm an avid reader and i have just delved into using a Kindle I thought i'd try your book out.  I am about half way through and I just wanted to come on and say how brilliant I am finding it! It really is one of those books you cant put down and i'd recommend it to anyone who loves to read! i've downloaded lots of the free samples of books on Amazon but your book was the first that I went onto to actually purchase! Well done and keep me posted on the next one!

----------


## pat

Just noticed this book so have just bought it, will get around to reading it very shortly, the first few pages were good so looking forward to reading it all now.

----------


## katarina

Thank you both for your kind words.  I have had lots of great feedback.  Maybe you'll post a review for me on Amazon or itunes when your finished.

----------


## katarina

Sequel to follow the Dove, The Broken Horizon, is now available on kindle.  Hopefully the paperback will be out by 11th december.

----------

